# zebra, dar zebra



## olivinha

Esta pergunta vai para os amigos portugueses.
Queria saber se em Portugal se usa a palavra _zebra _como um resultado mal e/ou inesperado, e a expressão _dar zebra _quando um (time) favorito perde (o jogo).
É uma gíria comum em futebol mas se vê em outros âmbitos.
Por exemplo:
"Deu zebra no samba do Recife. Deixa Falar é campeã, derrubando a Gigante e a Galeria."

Obrigada,
O


----------



## MOC

Nunca a ouvi. Qual é exactamente o seu sentido? Correr mal?


----------



## Vanda

Mais ou menos. É dar um resultado completamente diferente do esperado, preferencialmente quando um time mais fraco (por exemplo) vence o mais forte e famoso. hehe, o exemplo que eu queria dar, resultaria em guerra mundial.


----------



## MOC

Ah. Percebi agora. Interpretei mal. Não estou a ver nenhuma expressão que se use por aqui nessas situações, excepto recorrer-se vezes sem conta a David e Golias.


----------



## Pedrovski

Sim, sei o que essa expressão quer dizer.
Mas confesso estar enviesado pelo meu interesse particular no Brasil.
Se não estou enganado, é sinónimo de outras expressões populares como "Ih, pintou cara."
Ou então "deu barraco"


----------



## edupa

olivinha said:


> Esta pergunta vai para os amigos portugueses.
> Queria saber se em Portugal se usa a palavra _zebra _como um resultado mal e/ou inesperado, e a expressão _dar zebra _quando um (time) favorito perde (o jogo).
> É uma gíria comum em futebol mas se vê em outros âmbitos.
> Por exemplo:
> "Deu zebra no samba do Recife. Deixa Falar é campeã, derrubando a Gigante e a Galeria."
> 
> Obrigada,
> O


 

A origem da expressão 'dar zebra' vem do jogo do bicho, que não tem a zebra entre os 25 animais que compõem o jogo. Ou seja, a zebra é um resultado impossível -- por extensão, improvável, inesperado. 

Por sua origem, provavelmente 'dar zebra' não é uma expressão conhecida em Portugal.

Abraços


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> Sim, sei o que essa expressão quer dizer.
> Mas confesso estar enviesado pelo meu interesse particular no Brasil.
> Se não estou enganado, é sinónimo de outras expressões populares como "Ih, pintou cara."
> Ou então "deu barraco"


 

Não conheço a expressão 'pintou cara'. Mas 'dar zebra' *não* significa 'dar barraco'.

Barraco significa briga, confusão, baixaria, xingamento, quebra-pau, bate-boca. 'Dar barraco', ou 'dar o maior barraco' significa que aconteceu um quebra-pau, uma briga.

Abraços


----------



## Pedrovski

edupa said:


> Não conheço a expressão 'pintou cara'. Mas 'dar zebra' *não* significa 'dar barraco'.
> 
> Barraco significa briga, confusão, baixaria, xingamento, quebra-pau, bate-boca. 'Dar barraco', ou 'dar o maior barraco' significa que aconteceu um quebra-pau, uma briga.
> 
> Abraços



Mas "dar barraco" não pode ser utilizado também quando uma equipa perde contra outra apesar de antes da partida isso ter sido improvável?

Abraços


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> Mas "dar barraco" não pode ser utilizado também quando uma equipa perde contra outra apesar de antes da partida isso ter sido improvável?


 

Não. Nunca ouvi nada neste sentido. Dar barraco significa sair briga, discussão.

Abraços


----------



## Vanda

Edupa, acontece que, em Portugal, dar barraco pode ter uso diferente do uso tupiniquim.


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> Edupa, acontece que, em Portugal, dar barraco pode ter uso diferente do uso tupiniquim.


 

Mas creio que o Pedrovski se referiu à expressão brasileira 'dar barraco', não?


----------



## Pedrovski

edupa said:


> Mas creio que o Pedrovski se referiu à expressão brasileira 'dar barraco', não?



Não sei se a expressão "dar barraco" se usa em Portugal. Mas sempre pensei que significava "houve confusão", seja essa confusão de uma briga (um evento inesperado) ou então do ganho de um jogo por uma equipa considerada fraca (outro evento inesperado).


----------



## MOC

Sinceramente concordo com o edupa. Pedrovski devia estar a referir-se à expressão brasileira. Ainda assim não vejo diferença alguma para a nossa.

Dar barraca usa-se quando alguém fez alguma coisa que pode causar confusão. Exemplo: "Isso ainda vai dar barraca."

Também existe "armar barraca" que tem o mesmo significado que outra mais utilizada por aqui "mandar vir". Significa protestar com qualquer coisa, geralmente alto e bom som e sem preocupações para com o facto de poder aborrecer pessoas que não têm nada a ver com a discussão.

Não me ocorre mais nenhuma utilização. Pode ser que exista.


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> Não sei se a expressão "dar barraco" se usa em Portugal. Mas sempre pensei que significava "houve confusão", seja essa confusão de uma briga (um evento inesperado) ou então do ganho de um jogo por uma equipa considerada fraca (outro evento inesperado).


 

Pois é, barraco significa porrada, quebra-pau, principalmente quando se tem a noção forte de que este tipo de situação é motivo de constrangimento.

Barraco, como você sabe, é uma casa de madeira numa favela. Daí (infelizmente) a associação com um comportamento inapropriado por parte de alguém que deveria se comportar com mais classe.

Abraços


----------



## edupa

MOC said:


> Sinceramente concordo com o edupa. Pedrovski devia estar a referir-se à expressão brasileira. Ainda assim não vejo diferença alguma para a nossa.
> 
> Dar barraca usa-se quando alguém fez alguma coisa que pode causar confusão. Exemplo: "Isso ainda vai dar barraca."
> 
> Também existe "armar barraca" que tem o mesmo significado que outra mais utilizada por aqui "mandar vir". Significa protestar com qualquer coisa, geralmente alto e bom som e sem preocupações para com o facto de poder aborrecer pessoas que não têm nada a ver com a discussão.
> 
> Não me ocorre mais nenhuma utilização. Pode ser que exista.


 

Também no Brasil  , com a exceção que a gente diz 

'armar (o maior) *barraco*'

Abraços


----------



## olivinha

Muito obrigada a todos. Parece que a zebra é um brasileirismo mesmo.
O


----------



## tiago16

Vanda said:


> Mais ou menos. É dar um resultado completamente diferente do esperado, preferencialmente quando um time mais fraco (por exemplo) vence o mais forte e famoso. hehe, o exemplo que eu queria dar, resultaria em guerra mundial.



Vanda, pode dar uma frase com "deu zebra" falando que o time favorito perdeu?


----------



## Macunaíma

tiago16 said:


> Vanda, pode dar uma frase com "deu zebra" falando que o time favorito perdeu?


 
"Dar zebra" não é quando o time favorito perde, mas quando o time mais improvável ganha. É comum se referir a esse time como "a zebra do campeonato".


----------



## tiago16

Muito obrigado, Macunaíma!


----------

